# mechanical administrator test



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay fellow plumbers,
Looking to take my Mechanical Admin test and trying to find resources for it. Besides the UPC i couldn't really find more information to study. Any help would be great. Thanks.

--

Tired of working down in crawlers for someone else.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

You need a Uniform Mechanical Code Book to study


----------



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> You need a Uniform Mechanical Code Book to study


thanks my brother.


----------

